# Freeware wishlist....



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

I started this thread.. who wants to know whether there is any freeware that suffice one's need.

My Wish List...

1. Comprehensive RAR,ZIP and other Archive repair program...(In my computer, WinRAR only repairs some files)

2. Data Recovery Tool

3. DVD player with maximum tweakability. I find Cyberlink delivering most colorful images and Compatibility with DTS and Dolby and include 30FPS video playback for every DVD disk.


that's it for now..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2009)

My Wish list:-
1)A compressor program that has the sfx installer creation capability like WinRar, and has compressing power like 7-Zip

2)An non-adulterated version of GTA SA in which all the violence stuff and adult stuff is removed and can be played by a 4 yr old kid.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 31, 2009)

Offtopic:-


jojothedragon said:


> My Wish list:-
> 2)An non-adulterated version of GTA SA in which all the violence stuff and adult stuff is removed and can be played by a 4 yr old kid.


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> 2)An non-adulterated version of GTA SA in which all the violence stuff and adult stuff is removed and can be played by a 4 yr old kid.


wouldn't be possible
if yes it wudnt be called GTA


----------



## latino_ansari (Dec 31, 2009)

that will be called GPA "Grand Peace Auto"


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

latino_ansari said:


> that will be called GPA "Grand Peace Auto"



lol   really nice


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2010)

^thats basically my point. Just roaming among people would be fun enough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

Come on guys. Don't go off the topic. This is the first thread in this section, so try to make this a success.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

well data recovery tools dosent work well.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 1, 2010)

powerful compressor GB's to MB's
like KGB but with speed


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 2. Data Recovery Tool



The best data recovery tools are actually "Free Softwares".
dd_rescue, TestDisk & Photorec are the ones I use.

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




vishalgmistry said:


> powerful compressor GB's to MB's
> like KGB but with speed



That is not possible. GBs to MBs (if you mean 1GB to 900MB  or a file with nothing at all i.e. just spaces or just single repeated character are doable). The files I have seen KGB compressed magically (the office 2007 in 1MB and others) were actually corrupted (i.e. did not contain the actual data).

Even 7-zip can compress great if modes are used wisely.

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> 3. DVD player with maximum tweakability. I find Cyberlink delivering most colorful images and Compatibility with DTS and Dolby and include 30FPS video playback for every DVD disk.



I don't know much about DVDs, but have you tried SMPlayer?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Tried SMplayer.. but the DI Cyberlink PowerDVD applies is not attainable. And not to mention.. It will not play a normal 24fps dvd @ 30fps.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> My Wish list:-
> 1)A compressor program that has the sfx installer creation capability like WinRar, and has compressing power like 7-Zip


Does 7zip not create good SFX archives?


> 2)An non-adulterated version of GTA SA in which all the violence stuff and adult stuff is removed and can be played by a 4 yr old kid.


ROFL! Try pacman. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Tried SMplayer.. but the DI Cyberlink PowerDVD applies is not attainable. And not to mention.. It will not play a normal 24fps dvd @ 30fps.


Tried KM Player?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2010)

^ tried KMplayer. No it is not giving a Vivid one and no 30FPS Video playback. Come on guys.. Suggest me some


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

> Does 7zip not create good SFX archives?


7-zip cant split sfx achieves and cannot apply logos and icons to sfx archieves as WinRar can.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 4, 2010)

whats the purpose of this thread dude i don uderstand


----------



## azzu (Jan 6, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> whats the purpose of this thread dude i don uderstand



as same as your post 
take on lighter note


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd like a perfect driver management software...


----------



## edvin_158709 (Feb 14, 2010)

DIGIT ARCHIVE v.2010 sounds funny yah bcoz it looks really plane-jane and i expect from developers some more options,user interface and auto updater from digit website itself


----------



## techno_geekyguy (Feb 20, 2010)

a screen recorder that may also record the screen running games


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2010)

-A free layout software comparable to quark or indesign
-At least 10 more operating systems, on the lines of Linux, but each built using different considerations from the ground up


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 21, 2010)

@techno_geekyguy... I think FRAPS is what you want... It has a free version... check out *www.fraps.com/

Arun


----------



## angie (Feb 23, 2010)

a software in which if we put random alphabets, it will make a valid word from them
eg. if we put gdiit it will give 'digit' and other combos....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Weird. If you happened to find one. Drop a link in my PM.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2010)

^
*wordsmith.org/anagram/


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 1, 2010)

angie said:


> a software in which if we put random alphabets, it will make a valid word from them
> eg. if we put gdiit it will give 'digit' and other combos....


You mean anagram?

Coz you can write a java program to produce anagrams (will be really complicated, but possible)

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> I started this thread.. who wants to know whether there is any freeware that suffice one's need.
> 
> My Wish List...
> 
> ...


Recuva, 7zip, and MPC are enough IMO


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

A program for converting images(.png/.jpeg/.bmp etc) to pencil sketches is required. plz help 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Ecko (Apr 2, 2010)

^^paint.net noob


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ecko said:


> ^^paint.net noob


i m looking for something for my non geek friends. An app that has an easy interface  . Paint.net dekh ke woh log darr jaenge . Something like penciltosketch converter program .


----------



## angie (Apr 4, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^
> *wordsmith.org/anagram/



+1 thanks...


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

khattam_ said:


> The best data recovery tools are actually "Free Softwares".
> dd_rescue, TestDisk & Photorec are the ones I use.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------
> ...


squashfs-lzma -> 25% size i.e. 1024 MB -> 256 hey it fits on a business card CD 
and smplayer ? yes these cds and [adult - kidding] movies.
my wishlist? will be Mathematica, it is "Teh" yes "Teh" and not "the" $hit, if you are into math stuffs. i want it for free. i dont like other huge price tag softies for math and octave is jizz slow compared to mathematica.
i would like mathematica x.x till eternity for free, and i am not speaking of mathematica player. its sucks. i need the beef.

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> ^
> Internet Anagram Server / I, Rearrangement Servant : anagram, anagram, software, anagramme, anagrama, wordplay, word play, anagram creator, anagram solver, anagram finder, anagram generator, anagram maker, anagram unscrambler, anagram machine, crossw



kanagram in kde?
wordplay.
they do the same.:C_perplex:


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2011)

My freeware list:
Awesome video editor like Adobe Premiere and Sony Vegas.

An OS, with the user friendliness of Windows, and Security of Linux 
I know, asking much!


----------

